
Asian airlines are selling in-flight meals directly to the public - crazypython
https://www.economist.com/asia/2020/08/29/asian-airlines-are-selling-in-flight-meals-directly-to-the-public
======
haspoken
[http://archive.is/L4xys](http://archive.is/L4xys)

